# Heza Dandy Spider



## appycowboy (Nov 14, 2014)

Just wanted to say I lost my app gelding on the 3rd of July to someone walking out into my pasture and putting a bullet between his eyes. I had another mare there with him and thankfully she was spared. He was the first horse my wife and I had raised as a married couple. We halter broke, and trained him ourselves. Random acts like this are totally uncalled for, Some day they will answer for what they did. The only blessing out of this was the very next day my wife's mare foaled the perfect palomino just like she had wanted. 
RIP Dandy


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's devastating  I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

That's absolutely shocking. What a terrible way to lose a beloved horse. So sorry for your loss!

I know this is a memorial thread, so ignore this question if you don't want to get into it, but were you able to investigate how something like this could have happened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

